# Trẻ thấp còi phải làm sao, những vấn đề mẹ cần quan tâm



## Luna96 (1/6/20)

Suy dinh dưỡng thấp còi là tình trạng trẻ có chiều cao và cân nặng thấp hơn mức trung bình theo đánh giá của WHO. Nếu con đang ở trong tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng thấp còi, mẹ hãy theo dõi cân nặng và chiều cao của con thường xuyên và có thể thiết lập chế độ chăm sóc đặc biệt cho con theo lời khuyên của bác sĩ dinh dưỡng dưới đây*:*
Sau 6 tháng tuổi, tốc độ tăng trưởng của trẻ giảm dần. Đặc biệt khi tập cho trẻ ăn dặm, nếu không chú ý đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, trẻ rất dễ bị thấp còi ngay từ thời điểm này. Mẹ nên cân và đo chiều cao của con hàng tháng để theo dõi. Và ghi chép số liệu vào biểu đồ tăng trưởng được khuyến cáo của WHO. Đa số trẻ bình thường sẽ có các giá trị tăng trưởng theo từng thời điểm nằm trong vùng màu xanh và chiều hướng đi lên song song theo đường chuẩn màu xanh. Nếu bạn thấy theo thời gian, vòng cung tăng trưởng của trẻ không đi theo hướng giống các đường tô đậm, mà đi ngang, hoặc đi xuống, có nghĩa là con tăng trưởng chững lại, hoặc thụt lùi so với các bạn cùng lứa. Lúc này, mẹ nên cho trẻ đi khám bác sĩ được đánh giá cụ thể và thiết lập chế độ dinh dưỡng thêm cho con.

*1. Trẻ thấp còi nguyên nhân do đâu*
Tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi ở trẻ thường xảy ra khi chế độ dinh dưỡng của trẻ thiếu hụt các dưỡng chất cần thiết, đặc biệt là protein và năng lượng. Khi đó, chiều cao của bé sẽ thấp hơn so với chiều cao chuẩn trong bảng chiều cao cân nặng chuẩn của WHO.
Tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi ở trẻ thường xảy ra do những nguyên nhân phổ biến sau :

*1.1 Chế độ dinh dưỡng*

Lý do thường gặp là do mẹ thiếu kiến thức về dinh dưỡng cho bé theo từng giai đoạn : Cho bé ăn dặm quá sớm hoặc quá muộn, không để trẻ bú sữa mẹ trong khoảng 12 tháng đầu, lượng thức ăn không cung cấp đủ lượng dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho bé theo từng độ tuổi.
Điều kiện kinh tế khó khăn dẫn đến bữa ăn nghèo nàn, không đủ dinh dưỡng cho cả bé và mẹ
Bên cạnh đó, một số trẻ có biểu hiện biếng ăn thường xuyên cũng rất dễ dẫn đến tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi
*1.2 Yếu tố bệnh lý*

Trẻ mắc nhiều bệnh trong giai đoạn đầu đời như tiêu chảy, sốt, rối loạn tiêu hóa,..đặc biệt là những bệnh lý nhiễm khuẩn. Nếu quá trình chăm sóc trong và sau thời gian bé bệnh không đảm bảo lượng dinh dưỡng cần thiết thì bé rất dễ bị suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi
Mẹ gặp phải các bệnh lý dẫn đến tình trạng cắt sữa sớm cũng khiến bé bị thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng cần thiết
*1.3 Những yếu tố khác*

Trẻ sinh non nhẹ hơn 2500g
Gia đình nhiều con, sinh đôi, sinh ba,... trong khi điều kiện kinh tế không đáp ứng được
Mẹ ít sữa hoặc mất sữa
Trẻ mắc các bệnh lý bẩm sinh
Môi trường sống tiềm ẩn nhiều nguồn lây bệnh
Mẹ thấp hơn so với chuẩn trung bình (< 153 cm)
*2. Hậu quả khi trẻ suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi*
Tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi ở trẻ không chỉ ảnh hưởng trong thời gian ngắn mà còn dẫn đến những hậu quả khó lường trong tương lai :

Một trong những yếu tố nguy cơ làm tăng tỷ lệ tử vong ở trẻ sơ sinh nếu không được chăm sóc và chữa trị kịp thời
Sức khỏe, hệ miễn dịch bị suy giảm
Ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển trí não, quá trình học tập cũng như năng suất lao động sau này
Có nguy cơ mắc nhiều bệnh lý không lây nhiễm như tiểu đường, xương khớp, ung thư,..khi trưởng thành
Ảnh hưởng đến yếu tố tâm lý do thua thiệt với các bạn bè đồng trang lứa
*3. Chăm sóc trẻ suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi thế nào ?*
Thiếu chất dinh dưỡng khiến cho bé có thể trạng yếu và sức đề kháng giảm đáng kể so với các trẻ bình thường khác, chính vì thế việc chăm sóc bé cũng cần chú ý từ những điểm nhỏ :

Cho trẻ ăn chín uống sôi, nếu thức ăn nấu quá 3 tiếng thì cần hâm nóng lại. Vệ sinh kỹ dụng cụ nấu ăn, khay đựng thức ăn, muỗng,...
Chọn lựa kỹ thực phẩm, tránh những nguồn thực phẩm không rõ nguồn gốc, đông lạnh lâu ngày dễ dẫn đến tình trạng tiêu chảy, táo bón, ngộ độc,..
Vệ sinh cá nhân sạch sẽ cho bé
Tắm rửa sạch sẽ cho trẻ bằng nước sạch vào mùa hè
Mặc đủ ấm cho trẻ vào mùa đông để tránh việc trẻ bị nhiễm lạnh, cảm cúm
Quần áo, khăn, giày dép của trẻ cần giặt sạch, phơi khô dưới nắng
Vệ sinh sạch sẽ răng miệng cho trẻ để ngăn ngừa sâu răng, viêm lợi
Vệ sinh tay sạch sẽ : Mẹ nên cắt móng tay cho bé thường xuyên, tạo thói quen rửa tay bằng xà phòng sau khi đi vệ sinh hay trước khi ăn cho trẻ. Không để trẻ có thói quen mút tay, xoa tay lên mặt
Khi trẻ bệnh, mẹ cần chăm sóc trẻ đúng cách, với những bệnh thường gặp nếu có thể điều trị tại nhà thì mẹ cần lựa chọn phương pháp điều trị đúng. Mẹ vẫn nên đưa bé đến bệnh viện sớm nhất có thể khi bé mắc bệnh để được bác sĩ thăm khám và đưa ra hướng điều trị phù hợp nhất.
*4. Cách phòng ngừa tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi*
Để giúp bé tránh khỏi tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi mẹ có thể áp dụng những biện pháp sau:

*4.1 Khuyến khích con vận động*
Vận động nhiều, tham gia các chương trình giải trí hoạt động ngoài trời sẽ giúp trẻ nhanh nhẹn, hoạt bát hơn. Mỗi ngày nên cho con ở ngoài trời hoạt động từ 30 – 60’. Hoạt động tích cực sẽ giúp trẻ tiêu hao nhiều năng lượng, khiến trẻ mau đói, và kích thích sự ham muốn ăn uống tự nhiên ở trẻ.






_Hoạt động trí não hay thể chất mỗi ngày đều giúp con phát triển khoẻ mạnh, tích cực_​
Thời gian trẻ vận động, ba mẹ cũng nên tham gia cùng để vừa có thời gian chăm sóc con vừa theo dõi tâm lí trẻ để khuyến khích, động viên. Trẻ suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi có nguy cơ mắc tự kỉ hoặc tăng động, giảm chú ý cao hơn so với trẻ bình thường.

*4.2 Tô màu cho bữa ăn*
Tô màu cho bữa ăn nghĩa là mẹ giúp trẻ ăn đa dạng các món ăn. Bổ sung 1 – 2 bữa phụ mỗi ngày cho con. Đảm bảo trẻ ăn đủ 5 nhóm thực phẩm chính bao gồm: tinh bột, ngũ cốc, thịt, rau, và trái cây.






_Rau xanh là nhóm thực phẩm không thể thiếu trong khẩu phần ăn hàng ngày của trẻ_​
Muốn cho bé lên cân, hết thấp còi thì phải chữa tận gốc bệnh. Nếu trẻ bệnh, mẹ nên chăm sóc cho hết bệnh để con hết biếng ăn, thèm ăn trở lại rồi sẽ lên cân. Nếu bé thấp còi do tâm lý, chán ăn do ba mẹ gây áp lực thì chính ba mẹ mới là người phải chữa trị trước. Ba mẹ nên thoải mái tạo không khí vui vẻ, không áp lực trong bữa ăn của con. Đừng doạ nạt, đừng thúc ép, giúp trẻ tìm niềm vui thú trong những món ăn đầy màu sắc và tâm huyết của mẹ đã chuẩn bị. Cứ dần dần như thế, trẻ sẽ bắt đầu tự leo lên dần các bậc tăng trưởng như bạn bè cùng trang lứa, ba mẹ nhé.

*4.3 Thêm chất đạm và canxi*
Từ 1 tuổi trở lên, trẻ vẫn được khuyến khích bú mẹ cho tới 2 tuổi. Bên cạnh sữa mẹ, trẻ còn cần được cung cấp đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng và năng lượng cần thiết tùy theo độ tuổi và thể trạng của trẻ. Với những trẻ suy dinh dưỡng thấp còi mẹ cần chú ý tăng cường bổ sung các loại thức ăn giàu chất đạm và canxi như: trứng, sữa, thịt bò, thịt gà, cá, tôm, cua, hàu, các loại đậu hơn so với mức bình thường bởi đây chính là các chất có sự ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến sự phát triển và tăng trưởng của bộ xương.






_Uống sữa bổ sung canxi cải thiện chiều cao cho trẻ_​
Ngoài các thực phẩm cung cấp nguồn dinh dưỡng trên, khi trẻ bị thấp còi có nhiều mẹ thường cho trẻ uống sữa đều đặn mỗi ngày nhằm bổ sung canxi và nhiều vi chất quan trọng khác để tạo đà phát triển cho xương. Mẹ cũng có thể tìm hiểu và tham khảo thêm sản phẩm GrowPLUS+ của NutiFood, sản phẩm dành riêng cho trẻ suy dinh dưỡng thấp còi

*4.4 Ngủ khỏe trẻ sẽ lớn nhanh*





_Ngủ đủ giấc giúp trẻ phát triển chiều cao tốt hơn_​
Đối với các bé từ sơ sinh đến các bé độ tuổi 2 – 5 tuổi, giấc ngủ có sự ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến phát triển chiều cao cho bé cũng như kích thích não bộ phát triển. Theo đó, với trẻ từ 1 tuổi trở lên, mỗi ngày trẻ cần được ngủ ít nhất 8 – 10 tiếng. Việc ngủ đủ giấc sẽ giúp trẻ thích thú, hào hứng hơn trong việc học tập, vui chơi và vận động thể chất để tăng trưởng chiều cao hơn. Mẹ cũng nhớ cho trẻ đi ngủ sớm trước 10 giờ đêm nhé, sẽ giúp trẻ dài ra nhanh chóng trong giấc ngủ say nồng đấy.

*5. Chế độ dinh dưỡng cho trẻ thấp còi theo giai đoạn*
Đối với trẻ thấp còi, mẹ nên áp dụng nguyên tắc sau khi cho trẻ ăn :

Cho trẻ ăn nhiều bữa trong ngày
Cho trẻ ăn loãng rồi đến đặc, tăng dần đều lượng thực phẩm lên theo giai đoạn
Áp dụng thực đơn nhiều calo hơn so với trẻ bình thường, cho đến khi đạt ngưỡng 120 kcal/kg cân nặng/ngày
Về chế độ dinh dưỡng, mẹ áp dụng cho bé theo từng giai đoạn như sau :

*Giai đoạn trẻ dưới 2 tuổi *
Kể từ tháng thứ 7, mẹ kết hợp cho bé ăn thêm thức ăn bổ sung song song với bú sữa mẹ.Số bữa ăn hằng ngày như sau :

Trẻ 6 tháng tuổi : 1 bữa bột loãng
Trẻ 7-9 tháng : 2-3 bữa bột đặc
Trẻ 10-12 tháng : 3-4 bữa bột đặc
Trẻ 1-2 tuổi : ngoài bú mẹ cần ăn thêm 4 bữa/ngày (nếu cắt sữa mẹ nên cho bé uống 400-500ml sữa /ngày )
Mẹ lưu ý chỉ nên cho trẻ ăn dặm sau 6 tháng tuổi, bắt đầu với bột loãng và trứng, sau đó tăng dần lượng dinh dưỡng. Dinh dưỡng cần thiết ngoài ngũ cốc để nấu cháo, bột thì cần thêm các thực phẩm khác như thịt, trứng, cá cùng các loại dầu hay mỡ động vật. Mẹ cũng nên thay đổi thực đơn thường xuyên để kích thích cảm giác ngon miệng của bé. Có thể theo dõi những món ăn hợp khẩu vị bé để lên thực đơn phù hợp.
*Giai đoạn tiền đậy thì và dậy thì*
Đây là giai đoạn trẻ phát triển chiều cao rất tốt, mẹ cần cung cấp đủ lượng dinh dưỡng và các chất thiết yếu để giúp bé phát triển chiều cao tối đa. Nhu cầu về năng lượng trong giai đoạn này còn tùy thuộc vào độ tuổi cũng như giới tính của trẻ.

Năng lượng : Trẻ cần ăn đủ 3 bữa/ ngày, ăn đủ no và đầy đủ dinh dưỡng. Trong giai đoạn này, nhu cầu dinh dưỡng của nam là 2.100-2.800Kcal/ngày và của nữ là 1.900-2.300Kcal/ngày.
Protein : Một trong những thành phần quan trọng để phát triển chiều cao và cân nặng của trẻ, trong đó chất đạm tạo nên cấu trúc của tế bào, nội tiết tố (hormone) cũng như đáp ứng khả năng miễn dịch của cơ thể. Nhu cầu protein hằng ngày của nam là 50-70g và nữ là 50-60g. Nguồn mang lại protein gồm thịt, cá, trứng, sữa, tôm, đậu, vừng, lạc,...
Bên cạnh đó, các dưỡng chất khác cũng cần được bổ sung đầy đủ như :

*Chất béo* : Chất béo là nguồn cung cấp năng lượng cho cơ thể trẻ, tham gia vào quá trình hòa tan và hấp thu các loại vitamin tan trong dầu như vitamin A, E, D, K. Nhu cầu về lipid của nam từ 60-78g và nữ từ 55-66g, mẹ cũng nên cân đối lượng lipid động vật và thực vật theo tỷ lệ 70/30.
*Chất sắt* : Trong giai đoạn trẻ vị thành niên, đặc biệt là trẻ gái cần bổ sung viên sắt hoặc viên đa vi chất hằng tuần, do khả năng tiếp cận nguồn động vật có lượng sắt giá trị sinh học cao trong khẩu phần ăn ở nước ta rất thấp. Nhu cầu sắt ở trẻ trai vị thành niên từ 11-17mg/ngày và ở nữ là 11-29mg/ngày. Thực phẩm giàu sắt có nguồn gốc động vật mẹ có thể bổ sung vào bữa ăn như thịt bò, tiết bò, trứng gà, tim lợn,..
*Canxi *: Canxi cùng với photpho là hai thành phần duy trì và hình thành bộ xương, răng vững chắc. Đặc biệt ở lứa tuổi trưởng thành trẻ cần lượng canxi lớn để có thể phát triển chiều cao tối đa, nhu cầu canxi là 1000mg/ngày.
*Kẽm* : Kẽm là thành phần quan trọng trong sự phát triển về chiều cao và cân nặng của trẻ. Nếu thiếu kẽm, sự chuyển hóa của các tế bào vị giác sẽ bị ảnh hưởng, ảnh hưởng đến chế độ ăn uống, cảm giác ngon miệng gây ra tình trạng biếng ăn. Nhu cầu kẽm ở nam là 9-10mg/ngày và ở nữ là 7-8mg/ngày. Những thực phẩm nhiều kẽm mẹ có thể bổ sung cho bé như tôm đồng, lươn, hàu, sò, gan lợn, sữa, thịt bò, cá, hạt điều, hạnh nhân, đậu phộng,..
*Vitamin A* : Rất cần thiết để trẻ có thể phát triển bình thường, tăng cường hệ miễm dịch, giảm nhiễm trùng và giảm tỷ lệ tử vong. Nhu cầu Vitamin A hàng ngày ở trẻ nam vị thành niên là 800µg/ngày và nữ là 650µg/ngày. Thực phẩm chứa nhiều vitamin A như gan, trứng, sữa, cà chua, cà rốt, ớt chuông đỏ, rau lá xanh,..
*Vitamin D* : Vitamin rất cần thiết cho quá trình hấp thụ canxi và phát triển xương, kiểm soát tăng trưởng tế bào, tăng cường chức năng hệ thần kinh, hệ miễn dich và giảm viêm. Thiếu hụt vitamin D dễ dẫn đến tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, xương phát triển không đều, suy yếu miễn dịch,...Nhu cầu vitamin D của trẻ vị thành niên là 15µg/ngày. Những thực phẩm cung cấp vitamin D như sữa, cá, trứng cá, chế phẩm từ đậu nành, dầu gan cá, nấm,...
*Vitamin C* : Là thành phần giúp hấp thu và sử dụng canxi, sắt và axit folic. Bên cạnh đó, Vitamin C còn giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch, kích thích tạo dịch mật và bảo vệ thành mạch. Nhu cầu vitamin C ở trẻ vị thành niên là 95mg/ngày. Thực phẩm chứa nhiều vitamin C như ớt, ớt chuông xanh, đu đủ, dâu tây, súp lơ, trái dứa, trái xoài, trái Kiwi,..
Hành trình làm mẹ chưa bao giờ dễ dàng, luôn xen lẫn với những vất vả, khó khăn nhưng cũng không kém phần hạnh phúc, tự hào. Hãy luôn là người mẹ thông thái và giúp con phát triển toàn diện các mẹ nhé!


----------

